# Smoked Steelhead with Q view



## bigslick (Dec 27, 2009)

Not sure how, but went to grab chicken to thaw the other night and in the morning realized it was steelhead!  so thawed a second package to smoke up and make dip for Christmas.
Did it in a simple brine, kosher salt, brown sugar, onion, garlic and mustard powder.
Here it is before going in the smoker:

Smoked in GOSM using pecan chips for the first time.

Had a pound of fish so split in half to make the dip.  Here it is while deboning.

Got the recipe either off this site or a hunting/fishing site I visit, can't remember.
Made the first 1/2 with equal parts fish and cream cheese then added worch sauce, franks red hot, fresh dill weed, green onion, lemon juice and chili sauce.  Did the 2nd 1/2 the same as above but added diced sweet onion and horseradish sauce.

Came out great, the one with horseradish had the perfect amount of flavor the other was on the mild side.
Thanks for viewing.
Godspeed,
bigslick
oh, smoked at 225, and pulled based on sight so not sure internal temp, will get that down next time.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats on a good smoke, That dip sounds real tasty, I'll have to try that recipe. Thanks for sharing. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yea that fish dip looks great and I bet it tastey too. I likefish dip but I have never had steelhead being from the south. But I just just thinking when I saw the picture of the dip and then the thought came to me ABT's. I bet that would be a fantastic stuffing for soem Abt's. HHHMMMM I happen to have some japs and some red snapper in the freezer. It mite be abts time in the south today.


----------



## bigslick (Dec 28, 2009)

Great idea on the smoked fish ABT, please let us know how they work out, they are on my list for sure!
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## alx (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks tasty....


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 28, 2009)

How long did it take to debone those 2 pieces?


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice job there slick!!!


----------



## bigslick (Dec 28, 2009)

TD, the tail section was boneless (I normally keep all those for grilling up, but like I mentioned this was a thawing mistake lol) after the fish is smoked it takes just a minute, the meat breaks apart right down the rib/bone line.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------

